# New 'round these parts



## GetBig1981 (Jan 11, 2013)

What's up board!? I'm a 31 year old looking to get back to top form. Lately I've noticed my performance in the gym has been slipping. I'm looking to tighten up my diet and download some tips from yalls epic resumes.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 11, 2013)

GetBig1981, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

welcome to the board man, if you need anything get your post count up to 10 and feel free to shoot me a PM


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 11, 2013)

Will do, z499 thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

no prob man, there is alot of good info on here, and becareful on the "anything goes" forum


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 11, 2013)

I'll try to stay on my P's and Q's. I'm here to learn


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

right on


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 11, 2013)

Is there a tool that will notify me about about new posts to a thread that I'm following?


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

yes, go onto your setting and click on subscriptions and you should be able to set your notifications on there. also if you have tapatalk for your smart device it will let you know when someone posts on a subscribed thread


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks bro, I just fixed it. Getting good advice already!


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

Just trying to help


----------



## longworthb (Jan 11, 2013)

Z knows his shit bro. Ur In good hands on this forum. Ton of knowledgable guys


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's exactly why I joined, I'm so sick of bonesheads that don't know what they're talking about trying to give me advice. I know that here I'll get the advice that will help me get where I want to be.


----------



## Z499 (Jan 11, 2013)

You will get that here at times as well but the wrong info gets corrected quickly


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 11, 2013)

That's awesome!


----------



## Fitnbuf (Jan 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Jan 12, 2013)

*welcome !!!*


----------



## twotree (Jan 12, 2013)

welcome! everyone's here to help


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 12, 2013)

Y'all sure great hospitality, it really is great to know that you folks will be here to help me out!


----------



## Z499 (Jan 12, 2013)

You have any experience with doing a cycle or are you a first timer?


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 12, 2013)

Z499 said:


> You have any experience with doing a cycle or are you a first timer?



I did a cycle when I was 25, but I completely screwed to pooch in it. I ran:

250 mgs/week deca for 10 weeks

My body responded really well to the juice, I put on 20 lbs.
I got it from a buddy that told me PCT was unnecessary. Needless to say I crashed and burned about 2 and a half weeks after my last injection and lost all my gains. It was really ugly depression, suicidal thoughts, and huge weight loss. 
LESSON LEARNED.
That was six years ago, now I'm ready to give it another chance after I bounce some ideas off of people who actually know what they're talking about, and looking at a bunch of boards this looks like the place where people know a lot.


----------



## brazey (Jan 12, 2013)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 12, 2013)

brazey said:


> Welcome to the board.



Thanks brother!


----------



## seyone (Jan 13, 2013)

welcome


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

seyone said:


> welcome



Thanks brother.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Jan 13, 2013)

Welcome aboard man!! There are alot of knowledgeable people on here to help you with your questions!


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 13, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> Welcome to IMF





HardcoreTraining said:


> Welcome aboard man!! There are alot of knowledgeable people on here to help you with your questions!



Thanks y'all, I'm looking forward to learning a lot.


----------



## Cork (Jan 17, 2013)

Welcome to IML forums!

Don't forget to support the sponsors, you'll be sure to find some excellent deals on bulk supplements from Orbit Nutrition.  Be sure to use ORBIT109 at the cart to get 5% off your order!


----------



## Towerdog (Jan 17, 2013)

welcome


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes, I just pt in a couple of orders from board sponsors. I hope they are as welcoming as y'all!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## GetBig1981 (Jan 31, 2013)

Alinshop said:


> Welcome to IMF



Thanks Alin!


----------

